
Microsoft's Desperate Attempt to Discredit Chromebooks - yaph
http://www.linux-netbook.com/microsoft-discredits-chromebooks/
======
AdmiralAsshat
Would liked to have seen the actual video, but seeing as how it's set to
private, my guess is it wasn't terribly well-received.

Microsoft is clearly unhappy that they're losing their market of people paying
too much for what they really need (i.e. the elderly couple who pays $800 for
a new desktop when a $200 e-machine would solve their basic needs of watching
Youtube, checking email, etc). The netbooks provided low-cost, portable
laptops for students and the like, but their performance was incredibly
sluggish. The Chromebooks run in a similarly limited capacity, but since it's
running an OS that has been optimized for gimped specs, the performance I got
out of a Chromebook for everyday tasks was miles ahead of what I ever got out
of a netbook. That has Microsoft very worried.

